# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Philadelphia hotels?

## Toni

I just took advantage of a fare sale on Southwest to book flights for my daughter and me to go to Philadelphia to see the Cezanne exhibit.  Could anyone recommend a hotel that would be within walking distance of the art museum?

----------


## Toni

Well, I've done a little research and am considering several options including the Four Seasons, the Ritz and the Rittenhouse.  The one that intrigues me the most, though, is the Rittenhouse 1715, a small boutique hotel.  

Any thoughts on these choices?

----------


## JEK

I've stayed at Four Seasons many times. Hard to beat!

----------


## andynap

> Well, I've done a little research and am considering several options including the Four Seasons, the Ritz and the Rittenhouse.  The one that intrigues me the most, though, is the Rittenhouse 1715, a small boutique hotel.  
> 
> Any thoughts on these choices?




If you want walking distance to the Art Museum the Four Seasons is the closest and one I would recommend anyway. One of the finest restaurants too. Here is a map of Philly http://www.septa.org/maps/center_city_map.html. Four Seasons is at 18th and the Parkway and the Art Museum is about 30th and the Parkway. Walk straight up. BTW- it's a wonderful exhibit. If you need any restaurant recommendations let me know.

----------


## Toni

Thanks, Gentlemen, the Four Seasons it is.  They have a package which includes two untimed tickets to the exhibit, so it will be perfect.

Andy, I would love to have a few restaurant suggestions. Something a little less formal than the hotel restaurant would suit my 26 year old daughter (and frankly, me) a little better. 

I'm afraid we are only going to be there for one night.  I'm sorry to have waited so long to plan this and that I won't be able to see more of your city, but we are really excited to get the chance to see this exhibit.

----------


## andynap

Toni- look at this link   Philly Restaurants
I am trying to keep it within walking distance of your hotel and no BYOB and considering you have a 26 year old- a happening place.  I recommend:
Parc- the happening place now- not on the list- too new but look here www.parc-restaurant.com
Rouge- French bistro across from Rittenhouse Square
Alma De Cuba- Cuban fare and great bar
Devon- fish place also across from the Square
Capital Grille- great crowd and fabulous steaks
Table 31- not on the list because it's new but look at www.table-31.com
Butcher and Singer is new also and from the same owner as Parc- look at www.butcherandsinger.com

----------


## Toni

Thanks, Andy!  Great info... I'll let you know where we end up....

----------


## marybeth

Another restaurant recommendation...Osteria is Marc Vetri's caual place.  Cool vibe, casual and Philly's top chef.  You'll need a cab to get there, though.
http://www.osteriaphilly.com/

----------


## andynap

Marybeth- I recall I recommended Osteria to you and I considered that but with Toni's 26 year old daughter I just thought she would want to be in or near the action and Osteria is just too far and near nothing.

----------


## marybeth

Andy,
You did recommend and since it was a Jame Beard's winner we took you up on the advice!  I realize its out of town but we had a late reservation and the place was really hopping.  The vibe seemed young to me, especially at the bar.  Figured her daughter could go out near the hotel after dinner.
mb

----------


## andynap

MB- the problem is there is nothing near the hotel. If she opts for a Rittenhouse Square restaurant or anything near it she could dance all nite long. That area is one of THE areas in Center City- people galore, street musicians, clubs, parks.

----------

